# Ocean sands resort, va beach 1br new oceanfront balconies 5/22-5/29 $695



## Egret1986 (Apr 7, 2015)

Ocean Sands is an oceanfront resort that had no balconies.  New balconies with furniture have been installed over the Winter!

One Bedroom/one bath, kitchen, sleeps 4

http://www.timesharevacationsblog.com/virginia-beach-resorts/ocean-sands-resort/

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/vac/4950386380.html

Includes Memorial Day Holiday and Virginia Beach's "Salute to the Summer".

http://www.beachstreetusa.com/festivals/salute-summer

Resort is near 24th Street music stage and a short walk to the 17th Street stage.

Email at www.timesharevacations@cox.net for more info or to review a Rental Agreement.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 9, 2015)

*"Salute to Summer" Memorial Day HOLIDAY Week on the Ocean in VA Beach!*

http://www.beachstreetusa.com/festivals/salute-summer

Short walk to 24th Street Park

Salute to Summer is an unabashed “Star-Spangled” salute to great music, fun in the sun, and the military men and women who have sacrificed their lives throughout our history.

Live, free entertainment on three outdoor stages features music presented by local and regional bands.

- See more at: http://www.beachstreetusa.com/festivals/salute-summer#sthash.pdBNKehF.dpuf


----------



## Egret1986 (May 19, 2015)

*No Longer Available.*

Great time to be at the beach!  Spent Sunday down there and the weather was gorgeous!


----------

